# Thermacell - How it Works:



## Slug-Gunner (Sep 29, 2006)

NOTE: I got this off the Thermacell web site.... it explains what the "active ingredient" is  _(allethrin)_. 
Now if we could only find it in some available retail form to replenish the pads ourselves.  

HOW IT WORKS :

Thermacell works by heating a mat saturated with mosquito repellent. As the mat is heated the repellent is released into the surrounding area providing an area of protection (about 225 sq. feet).

The ThermaCELL Mosquito Repellent utilizes the active ingredient known as _allethrin_. _It belongs to a class of materials called pyrethroids, which are synthetic analogs of pyrethrin, which is a naturally occurring insecticide found in certain types of chrysanthemum known as pyrethrum flowers._ Mosquitoes really do not like this material. The allethrin is contained in the blue mats, and when they are heated it causes the allethrin to "volatilize", which is similar to evaporation. The volatilized allethrin forms a zone of protection around the unit The amount of active ingredient that is released is small - not enough to kill mosquitoes, but enough to repel them. There is 0.018 oz. of active ingredient on a mat. 

Although the ThermaCELL Mosquito Repellent is most effective against mosquitoes, it has also been shown in field testing to be effective against black flies (Prosimulium hirtipes and Simulium venestrum), no-see-ums (Culicoides, also known as biting midges), and phlebotomine sand flies. 
We do not have any data to support efficacy claims against the larger biting flies (horse flies, deer flies, greenheads)or common house flies. We also do not recommend it for bees, wasps, yellow jackets, or hornets. We do believe that it is effective in reducing or eliminating the annoyance of some non-biting insects such as gnats, but we do not have field test data to support this claim.

The ThermaCELL Mosquito Repellent is registered with the Federal EPA and with the EPA of each and every state. (Note: during the registration process the EPA evaluates insecticide products for safety and efficacy as well as environmental impact.) 

      ​


----------



## It's Me (Oct 2, 2006)

I couldn't believe how good Thermacell works.  I guess I am concerned about breathing in vaporized insecticide though.

Dennis.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Oct 2, 2006)

*Follow the Instructions....*



It's Me said:


> I couldn't believe how good Thermacell works.  I guess I am concerned about breathing in vaporized insecticide though.
> 
> Dennis.



If you follow the user instructions and _DON'T USE IN AN INCLOSED SPACE OR SHELTER_, there should NOT be any problems. I also try to locate mine at least 2 feet away from my head when using it too, even outside, to avoid breathing in any 'concentrated' vapors. 

My only regret is THAT I'M NOT THE ONE THAT INVENTED IT!   I'D BE $$$$$$$ RICH!


----------



## hwy22 (Oct 2, 2006)

It was worth every penny it cost. It even worked for me with it turned off also. I love it want go with out it.


----------



## BIGABOW (Oct 3, 2006)

man l love mine will not go with-out it again


----------



## dixie (Oct 3, 2006)

they work a LOT better than they say they do!


----------



## pnome (Oct 3, 2006)

Does not work against gnats.  I know from experience.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jul 30, 2007)

*BTT - Resurrected....*

BTT for those still curious about the T-Cells' scent given off.

Also, just in time for the upcoming "Hunt'n  Season".


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 30, 2007)

Wouldnt go in the woods without mine, throw the deet out and get a thermacell


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 1, 2007)

Go to a Garden store and buy a Wax Myrtle bush...
Grows fast , and when you crush the leaves, it also
repels bugs....Can sometimes be found in/around clear
cuts...


----------



## Huntr (Aug 1, 2007)

Works awesome carry one ALL year long. 
Thermacell All the way.....


----------



## RWK (Aug 1, 2007)

Here up north we have some thing that really works on bugs, snow and cold, works most of the time.


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 2, 2007)

yep best thing to come about in a while! somebodys a millionaire now!


----------



## debo (Aug 2, 2007)

Don't know how far North you are RWK But I havent seen snow in NorthWest Ga in the last 5years. It's bene replaced with 60to70 degre days. So every one use those Therma cell this hunting season and maybe will run them skitter's off for the season


----------



## Dub (Aug 2, 2007)

volatilize = magic comfort !!!!


----------



## RWK (Aug 3, 2007)

Buffalo ny. sometimes 6 to 7 ft. at a shot.


----------



## cgn526 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Snow?*

Did he say Snow?    What is that?!?!?!?


----------



## Bruz (Aug 9, 2007)

Best Invention EVER. I have a lot of square footage to protect from the skeeters and the Thermacell takes care of me.


----------



## sweatequity (Aug 10, 2007)

*How much does the thermacell*

cost?  where can you get the best deal on it?


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 31, 2007)

*I got one*

I have yet to use it but based upon chats on many hunting  blogs I went for it. I bought extra refills as folks pointed out the refills can get a bit harder to find after summer vacations are over stores seem to rotate that out thinking only campers use the Thermacell. About $25 now I've seen it at end of season in Wal Mart marked down to $9 in the camo version. Pads only last 4 hours and 3 cost about $6 a box so it ain't cheap. I hope this is better than spraying myself directly with 100% deet like I used to.

I got the pouch holder to I can just click it onto my stand.

Hoping it works for me! Soon to see as season opens here in 2 weeks!


----------



## Hoyt (Oct 7, 2007)

I get my Thermacell butane from Revlon..it's a bigger butane cartridge that last a lot longer and is about a dollar a cartridge. Just have to have an adapter to put it in which is about $2.


----------



## Grover Willis (Oct 7, 2007)

Hoyt said:


> I get my Thermacell butane from Revlon..it's a bigger butane cartridge that last a lot longer and is about a dollar a cartridge. Just have to have an adapter to put it in which is about $2.


Can you explain this more?


----------



## Hoyt (Oct 8, 2007)

These are the butane cartridges and the adapter.












BUTANE


----------



## sbrown (Oct 8, 2007)

Uh, ya wanna know how I know you are gay?  Sorry ,just kidding, couldn't resist though!


----------



## Hoyt (Oct 8, 2007)

It's hunt'n season..get your mind off gays. I couldn't resist either.


----------



## ga_game_hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

You can buy cheaper cartridges in the curling iron section at Walmart without having to buy an adapter.  You will save about 50% on the cartridges this way.  The only problem is that they do not come with the blue pads.  Some people argue that the butane always runs out first, but mine never does.  As the OP stated, if there was a way to make or rejuvenate the blue pads then we could save a lot of money.


----------



## Hoyt (Oct 9, 2007)

Walmart caught on to that around here bout a yr ago. 2 butane cartridges in the curling iron department are now $6.

All the rain this yr the mosquitoes are so bad in the Fl. swamps I have to run the thing continuosly..even have to when walking and that's why I got what I did through ebay. The guy sold me an adapter for .99 cent. Just for casual use I wouldn't bother with the shipping and ebay..etc. But I'm set for bugs for a while anyway.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 1, 2008)

*Alternate use...*

Save the blue pads when the repellent is gone (pad is white or mostly white). Put a couple of drops of your favorite deer attractant urine on the white pad. Place the unit upwind of your stand and fire that baby up and watch 'em run to it. Now it's a multi-tasker.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Aug 12, 2009)

*Bump for upcoming hunting season.....*

Bump for upcoming hunting season.....


----------



## thomasr (Aug 12, 2009)

In keeping with the spirit of this thread, anybody tried one of those new clip on mosquito repellents they're advertising?  It's battery powered.  I wonder if it's too loud to use for hunting.  The pad used is basically the same thing thing as the thermacell (I compared labels).  I think the T-Cell is one of the top ten greatest inventions of all time, but I hate having to buy refills just to get the fuel bottles.  I got a butt load of the pads left over but seem to go through bottles of fuel at a faster rate.  I'll explore the refill method mentioned above, but I had just as soon use a battery powered unit if it's quiet enough.  I can keep batteries on hand.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 12, 2009)

thomasr said:


> In keeping with the spirit of this thread, anybody tried one of those new clip on mosquito repellents they're advertising?  It's battery powered.  I wonder if it's too loud to use for hunting.  The pad used is basically the same thing thing as the thermacell (I compared labels).  I think the T-Cell is one of the top ten greatest inventions of all time, but I hate having to buy refills just to get the fuel bottles.  I got a butt load of the pads left over but seem to go through bottles of fuel at a faster rate.  I'll explore the refill method mentioned above, but I had just as soon use a battery powered unit if it's quiet enough.  I can keep batteries on hand.



Go to Wal-Mart to the curling iron/hair dryer product area. They sell the exact same fuel bottles used in T-Cells for curling irons. I have been using them for a year now. They come two to a pack and are made by T-Cell.


----------



## thomasr (Aug 12, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Go to Wal-Mart to the curling iron/hair dryer product area. They sell the exact same fuel bottles used in T-Cells for curling irons. I have been using them for a year now. They come two to a pack and are made by T-Cell.



Yeah, that's what I was using for a while but the WM I frequent no longer carries the gas curling irons or the gas refills.  The lady there said the gas curling irons were kind of going out of style.  Of course I do consider/suspect the source of that info.  Still wondering about the clip on style.


----------



## short stop (Aug 12, 2009)

thomasr said:


> In keeping with the spirit of this thread, anybody tried one of those new clip on mosquito repellents they're advertising?  It's battery powered.  I wonder if it's too loud to use for hunting.  The pad used is basically the same thing thing as the thermacell (I compared labels).  I think the T-Cell is one of the top ten greatest inventions of all time, but I hate having to buy refills just to get the fuel bottles.  I got a butt load of the pads left over but seem to go through bottles of fuel at a faster rate.  I'll explore the refill method mentioned above, but I had just as soon use a battery powered unit if it's quiet enough.  I can keep batteries on hand.



   you   can go buy a  single bottle  of butane  $3-$4   and use the  same  2 bottles    over and over . It will last   forever .. 

  pull the   brass plug off   an  empty bottle  
 punch a hole in the  valve  of the  emtpty   with a needle  
 push the  brass  fitting back  
   refill with  the  butane  bottle from now  on .

 my refill  cost   around $  0 .25   cents  a pop . 

  I   show  folks   how to refill   them   all the time .


----------



## BobKat (Aug 12, 2009)

I Love my thermacell but it can make you sick. the allethrin can cause headaches, and it can irritate your skin if you get it on you, and thats just a few of the side effects so i always keep mine as far a way as possible. but its a great device im glad someone thought of it.


----------



## WESBULLDOGS (Aug 13, 2009)

They are the best thing ever invented!!!! SS i would like for you to show me your refilling method one of these days.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 13, 2009)

Ive been chewin on those blue pads for over a year and I still get bit!


----------



## msj91 (Aug 19, 2009)

It's Me said:


> I couldn't believe how good Thermacell works.  I guess I am concerned about breathing in vaporized insecticide though.
> 
> Dennis.



if it does not kill a skeeter it wont kill you it would take a whole lot more to kill you


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Aug 19, 2009)

SS, do a video of it and put it on the forum.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Aug 19, 2009)

*Carbon Monoxide.....*



msj91 said:


> if it does not kill a skeeter it wont kill you it would take a whole lot more to kill you




The main reason they have a CAUTION WARNING about using the ThermaCell units inside a tent or hunting blind IS NOT because of the _allethrin_ fumes given off, BUT BECAUSE CARBON MONOXIDE IS PRODUCED DURING THIS PROCESS.

Therefore, placing a Thermacell unit INSIDE of a hunting blind (without at least two windows open for ventilation) IS NOT A GOOD IDEA. Although, the _allethrin_ fumes may not be 'toxic' to humans, persons with allergies or asthma conditions may experience respiratory distress symptoms if CONCENTRATED VAPORS are inhaled. 

Just as each person can react differently to exposure to certain noxious plants like poison ivy/oak/sumac and certain insect bites or stings, _
each person MUST TAKE THEIR MEDICAL HISTORY INTO CONSIDERATION WHEN USING CERTAIN PRODUCTS_.


----------



## ga.pnut101 (Aug 19, 2009)

Short Stop,

I read your post and tried re-filling the butane bottle and all I get is a cold hand,,,,  what am I doing wrong????


----------

